# Winery Update



## Bill B (Nov 17, 2006)

Hope this comes in


----------



## Joanie (Nov 17, 2006)

Holy cow, Bill!!!!!! You're sitting on a gold mine!!!!!! Make wine, will ya????

=)


----------



## masta (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes...looks like you better get busy!! The space looks great and isn't it awesome to have a place dedicated to make wine?


----------



## pkcook (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking good Bill B! Is that a special wine room?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh. That is a sin, look at all those epty carbots and primaries! Someone get me a tissue.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

Your going to be real busy..soon I hope...share photos and recipes...please~~~


----------



## Bill B (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone Yes thats my winery I just moved in this week. Ive been working on it since the summer. NW ill be trying to share some photos, but Im having trouble posting them. Masta has been helping me I just don't know what going wrong.Ive been having problems, I guess someday Ill get it figured out. Please be patient with me.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hang in there Bill..It will come.Great looking winery Podner









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Bill,

What's in the plastic containers? Is that raspberry juice?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking good there Bill. All those carboys, kits and juiceand only two primaries? Those babies are going to be switched out often. Is this all one room? I see an air conditioner for cooling things down in warm weather. Where do you store the wine, I don't see any bottles. After you get those all done, you will have a few bottles!


----------



## kutya (Nov 18, 2006)

Bill, That looks like great, what a nice little set up you have...congrats..jh


----------



## OldWino1 (Nov 19, 2006)

hey i thnk we need to cut some slack didn he say he just moved in. takes a little time tiime to adjust/.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea, we're just kidding around and I hope Bill knows this. Moving into
a new place is very stressful. Just signing those 1000 papers and
trying to read through all yhay mumbo jumbo is enough to make someone
go insane.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Bill B (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I started 2 batches 1. RHUBARB 100% juice (should be interesting) 2. Oregon Yamill County PINOT NOIR (kit)No paper work involved just trying to get my routine down since moving from the kitchen to the EX pool barn (still have the pool) Ill keep ya posted
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

SAme house just different room?


----------



## Bill B (Nov 19, 2006)

appleman, Its all in one room., and I have a total of 6 primary fermenters also the A/C is a dual unit cools in summer and heats in winter. Room is 70 degrees now.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

Where do you get one of those and how big of a room will it heat and cool?

I like that idea very much!


----------

